# My monitors gone



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm so pissed off, about a week ago i took my baby roughneck out (only had her a short time) and she was just resting on my shoulder when i was writing an email, then i felt her walk onto the chair and then drop to the ground. I watched her go under the desk and then finished writing my email for the next 10-20 seconds (seemed like nothing). I looked for her and never found her, i've searched every conceivable hiding place in every room.
I'm 80% sure the cats had her







It wouldn't be nearly as bad if iit wasn't becuae of me being a dumbass, lesson learned-NEVER look away for a second.
Like i said i hadn't had her long so hadn't become too attached, but still


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

how small was she? That sucks man!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

boomersub gonna kick your butt

and thats sad


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very stupid mistake....

but that does indeed suck balls man


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Damn shame, you were right, vigilance is important. Can't look away for a second.

There is a slight possibility that he may still be alive. PM Croc, he might have an idea on how to get him back.

Get a big one next time, at least then if it gets out it'll be easier to find. I'd still be worried about the cats, though.

-PK
-Oh yes, keep the cage in working order too, if you get him back you can just put him back in, and if you don't you have an excellent reminder of what happens when you're careless.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sorry about your lost!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i tried everything i could think of, i put her favourite hide which is a hollowed out log behind the chair, and a pinky out to see if she would atleast eat, but nothing. I also left a heat mat out so she wouldn't get cold underneath the log, but she never turned up.
She was only about 13-14" mostly tail so could fit anywhere.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

dont give up hope yet i had a cornsnake go missing for 3 months and then just turn up mysteriously one day but i hope u are more responsible the next time and ahve leanred ure lesson from this


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Look high. BRN's love to climb. Look in your closet, in your coat pockets, in the sleeves.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn that sucks to hear that it got away. Keep a close eye on your pets next time


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

It is an arboreal species so look UP not down, and look anywhere sunlight gets through a window...it will if alive and not currently cat poop find that sunlight.....


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

Check your heating grates, might have got into one somehow....


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

sry hope you find her


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i've given up hope now, i really did look everywhere, i even let my ferets out as usaul and watched them, if they couldn't flush her out of the chair nothing can, and they didn't. I looked up high as suggested by croc, nothing. Deffinately the cat, i will still check every now and again becuase she could be eating a few crickets that escape every now and again, but i haven't seen any.


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Shoot! I feel sorry for you. I hope you find it. Do not give up hope!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

we have all done careless mistakes (i know i have), just make sure you dont repeat them (i should do this)

hope it will turn up some how


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

One more reason to drill in, Reptiles are not really Pets,
They are not like a cat or dog, Keep them in an appropriate
enclosure, watch them and enjoy with your eyes.

You can not predict there behavior and they likely will not care
to stick around if they do not have to do so.

They are not tameable, and not really the best choice for an
animal to pet and cuddle with.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

I take it that it's a closed room (if not, in the future only let your herps out in a closed room)???

Was the cat in there? Has the cat been in? Have you been keeping the door closed?

Are there any cupboards, shelves, boxes .. anything that it could get behind? in? over? under? etc ... basically ..close the door, start at one end and empty the entire room .... You should find it ...

I recently had to move a ceiling height 7ft long bookcase after my female tegu (who's 36") got behind and underneath it .. that was not fun . .. especially as I had 'sealed' off ALL access routes ... just goes to show that you really do need to be vigilant.

I once had a corn snake escape .. it appeared 18 months later in the bath .. skinny but fine .... very weird indeed.

One other thing to try is to set up a hot spot in the room and leave some food in it (I don't know what roughnecks eat, but assume that a couple of defrosted pinkes / fuzzies should do the trick)

good luck

carl


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Please believe me when i say i've looked EVERYWHERE. I even took the entire declining sofa apart (took hours to get it back).I've basically taken apart everything i can think of now, the cat was let in by my brother a few times (i hate him for it), and its the only explanation i can think of now. Her favourite hollowed out log is still out ontop of a heat mat, and i've been leaving pinkies out but so far theres been no sign.

Polyyperpus, i know they're not really a pet to be handled, i've been keepng reptiles my whole life, but i'd rather get her used to me now, so when she got 4' she would be much eaier to handle when cleaning etc. I already feel shitty about this, the only pet that could be dead becuase of a stupid mistake


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I'm not questioning you Wolf, I was just trying to drive home a point
many just need to read and understand about reptiles as pets.

Also hope others listen and learn.

I understand your pain I've F%cked up before
myself and lost some great animals just because I let my guard down for one second. Nobody can say they are perfect here.

I had a pair of Parsons Chameleons that escaped to a nice very old
Oak tree in my yard, I saw them off and on for most of one summer then winter Killed them. Dispite every effort to capture them I never could. It was only seconds that they got loose and I lost them.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Like everyone here, I'm very sorry about your loss and just want you to know most of use have either done the same thing or similar over the years.

Now here's the important part: When looking for a lost herp, I ALWAYS use a flashlight, even in broad daylight. For some reason the contrast between animal and background seems to jump out much more than with the naked eye. Just a thought for the future.


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

Something happened to me similar like this. I had a turtle, and i put him outside for some light. I went inside to get something and forgot about him. Never saw him since, lol.


----------

